# Can anyone print transparencies for us?



## rouleur23 (May 18, 2016)

Hi
no matter what we try, we can't get enough ink onto the transparency paper. We have even tried printing 3 sheets and laying them all in line to get a thicker black but to no avail.
Is there a service out there that charge a modest fee for this? Our designs are around 25cm wide by 35cm high so A3 would be required. We have 5 or 6 that need doing right away if anyone can point us in the right direction

Thanks

Paz


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

FilmsDirect does that. They also sell film and ink to print your own.

Are you using a laser or inkjet? Lasers are not good for this.

If inkjet, you need professional film. The stuff you can buy at the office supply store won't cut it.

What software are you using? There are ways to get more ink to print, but depends on what you are using. AccuRIP lets you use all black inks in an inkjet and control the deposit. Works with any program. SimpleSeps works with CorelDraw.


----------



## pronetmedia (Jan 8, 2016)

As NoXid indicated it depends on the type printer and manufacturer. Inkjet vs laser, then it depends on the inks for the inkjet (dye or pigment) and for laser toners designed for printing on garment.

Same with printers, not all have supplies suitable for printing to garments.

And last, the film has to be designed for the type of inks or toners to work and produce the results.

With the right film, printer and supplies, the results should be close. The life of the print, the hand, and maybe no of washes might be different but the initial prints should be close.

Kyle


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Whereabouts are you, I'm guessing it's not the US?
We can supply the films you need.


----------

